# Top Speed 240?



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

I'm working on building up my 97 LE. I know that I don't have an LSD, but that's something for later. What I need to know is if anyone knows what the RPM of an SR20DET, KA24DET, and RB25DET is at around 60 mph. I'm getting tired of my wheesing N/A KA doing 80 with the revs around 4k. I want 80 at 3k. I know that gearing has alot to do with this, but I also want to know about engine RPM and power levels. I figure that if I drop the rear end to a 3.23 or even 2.93 then I would need around 450hp to get her going off the line. Then (I'll start the fight) what shou8ld I do? I've heard alot of the SR, but heard it's a very high revving engine. RB is legend, and expensive, but I've never heard of or seen dynos. Or should I stick with the KA and turbo the hell out of it and bore it and then stroke it before turbo? I NEED HELP!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the rpm for 60mph will depend on gearing as well as the engine itself.. in 5th, my ka24det will do 70-75 on 3k. (my ka is all stock) so 60mph, i would say around 2.5 or 2.75k

chaging the rear end so that ur car uses all 450 horses will also depend on what kind of mods you have..so it's a question with not enough info..

rb is NOT expensive. nx2000 will agree  sr makes its top power starting from around 6k to around 7.5k. dunno about ka or rb..

if you really want to know what people thinks about ka vs sr vs rb..do a search. there's a lot of threads on this.. i'll just tell you that it's ur choice. want a high revving jdm engine that's not crazily expensive?? go with sr. want a legendary rb that'll cost just a wee bit more and a work but produce lotsa power?? go with rb. want a torque monster? ka


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i guy said that the SR has speed
but the KA is brute speed 

i think Brute speed sounds nice


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Here I go..... 



Honestly after doing a swap....I say go KA-T. Rb will be cool once I can get it to drive with a damn key , but you can't beat being able to get a complete engine for under 300 bucks. You can easily get a KA for that. My KA died on me...headgasket fatality and it wasnt taken care of. 2200 to get a rebuild to stock specs is crazy so I got a swap. And getting an engine to ND is ridiculous and you aint finding one here HOWEVER, if my KA lasted me, I would have tried to get another KA and build it while daily driving the stock KA. Just my .02 cents. Fuck an SR, Fuck an RB, fuck a CA, fuck a VG.....stick with what you got. Of course the initial cost is more, but if you want minor boost on a budget it can be done for 1000. The biggest part is the turbo and manifold. Everythign is piddly shit. Maybe 1500. There is no reason to buy these 3500 kits IMHO. Swaps are cool too.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KA for life!!!


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

no KA im sorry im banned hahahahah but anyways if u top end go SR if torque like u never felt before go Ka which ka is pretty awsome in someways but if u want the real deal go SR


----------



## DRIFTER-J (Feb 28, 2003)

also RB25 is awsome Id itall 1 for a guy down in florida he car was nice


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

DRIFTER-J said:


> *also RB25 is awsome Id itall 1 for a guy down in florida he car was nice *


that made no sense what so ever.. drifter, are you drunk again??  93ser, i think it's time to get him a set of "huked on fonix"


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

DRIFTER-J said:


> *also RB25 is awsome Id itall 1 for a guy down in florida he car was nice *


I think he meant tailed? I dunno. Anyone know what the RPM at 60 is for a stock RB25?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol drunk man, always drunk....wuts ur favorite beer?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, definately drunk, AGAIN!! maybe he should get out the AA forum


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hehehe AA i'd bet he won't admit it, and he's go to the forums drunk


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ooooh....so he's in the denial stage. DRIFTER-J, the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem! come on, admit you are an alcoholic so we can get starte with your help. we wont laugh at you! at least someone wont.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just say it! (places gun barrel to head)


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

you all are fukin retarded! i'm an alcoholic so maybe I can understand better

*I DID IT ALL!*, *his car was nice*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

one month later...

we got wut he said, we just like to fuck with him how he is always drunk


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

I know I just like to fuck with you....biaatch! deez ballz on ya chin


----------

